# 1980 Bass Tracker Restoration



## CanadianAngler (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been following Tinboats for a long time and now I need some help. I just Bought a 1980 Bass Tracker (pics will come soon!) and i need to change the old flooring and carpet. Since im doing this restoration, i thought i might as well paint the boat too. I was wondering what you guys use to paint your boats? Could i use Tremclad or Dupli-color? What gives the best results and lasts a long time without chipping and flaking? I will also be putting an etching primer on as its bare aluminum. Thanks


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the site, add some pics soon, we like pics, as far as paint goes, best way IMO is right here...

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11977


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to tinboats!


A search in the top left will give you more threads on painting boats than you can imagine.


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 15, 2010)

looks like youve got some work ahead of you :wink:


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 15, 2010)

Well heres my Boat. I didnt take pictures before cleaning most of it because it was really bad. The guy before me left it under a tree with no cover for 4 years :shock: So far I've taken all the junk out and took most of the floor out on the rear casting deck. Ill be saving the floor boards for guides when I cut new ones. You can see from the carpet that there used to be a bench behind the console. I took it out because its starting to corrode, and now im questioning even to put it back? I'll be working on it alot all week as im currently on my Spring break (Im only 17) so any suggestions and comments are welcome Thanks! :LOL2:


----------



## 270Handiman (Mar 16, 2010)

That's a good looking project! \/ You will be able to make that thing look great, and it already has a lot of the popular "options" built in. As previously stated, there a wealth of painting info available on this site by using the "search" feature. As long as you clean the surface well, and use the self-etching primer, you'll get good results out of most quality paints. 

One tip I can offer you is to use a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and water to clean the boat with. Just mix it up in a spray bottle, spray an area down good, and scrub it with a scothbrite pad. Once it has been cleaned like this, you can judge whether or not you need to do additional sanding before you prime it.

Good luck and take lots of pics! opcorn:


----------



## MonroeBobo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi. I recently got a 1979 16' Bass Tracker. It appears to be the same as yours. It had also been unused for years and neglected. It is currently fishable just very rough around the edges. I plan to fish it the rest of this year and do a makeover in the winter. I have had it on the water only once and had a fouled plug under load. Ran great in the yard with a barrel with water. I believe we have the same motor. IF yours is a 2 cylinder it is most likely a 402 40hp Mercury. I m not sure what the 402 stands for. I guess 40hp 2 cylinder. Keep posting pics> i am interested in what you do with it. I have done a little research for parts, issues, and fixes. Im not a pro like some of these guys but I may be able to give you some useful info.
Good Luck Monroe


----------



## PhilM (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like a cool boat. Looking forward to seeing you progress 8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you going to put a seat behind the console if your not going to put back the bench?


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 17, 2010)

MonroeBobo said:


> Hi. I recently got a 1979 16' Bass Tracker. It appears to be the same as yours. It had also been unused for years and neglected. It is currently fishable just very rough around the edges. I plan to fish it the rest of this year and do a makeover in the winter. I have had it on the water only once and had a fouled plug under load. Ran great in the yard with a barrel with water. I believe we have the same motor. IF yours is a 2 cylinder it is most likely a 402 40hp Mercury. I m not sure what the 402 stands for. I guess 40hp 2 cylinder. Keep posting pics> i am interested in what you do with it. I have done a little research for parts, issues, and fixes. Im not a pro like some of these guys but I may be able to give you some useful info.
> Good Luck Monroe


I believe it is a 2 cylinder as well. And I'd love to see what you do to your boat too,


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 17, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> That's a good looking project! \/ You will be able to make that thing look great, and it already has a lot of the popular "options" built in. As previously stated, there a wealth of painting info available on this site by using the "search" feature. As long as you clean the surface well, and use the self-etching primer, you'll get good results out of most quality paints.
> 
> One tip I can offer you is to use a 50/50 mixture of vinegar and water to clean the boat with. Just mix it up in a spray bottle, spray an area down good, and scrub it with a scothbrite pad. Once it has been cleaned like this, you can judge whether or not you need to do additional sanding before you prime it.
> 
> Good luck and take lots of pics! opcorn:


Thanks for that tip  
Now i have a question for you all. I am thinking im going to leave the boats bottom bare as it is, but i want to paint the upper half. So if I taped it off and put etching primer, then a paint like duplicolor (it will be above the water line) would that turn out good? Will it peel off or chip easy? Thanks :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 17, 2010)

You'll want to stay away from auto paint. It dries hard and doesn't allow for much flexing, so it'll crack pretty fast considering the amount of flex in most boat hulls (even if you don't notice it).

I'd suggest using a marine topside paint like pettit easypoxy or something similar.


But what I'd REALLY suggest is leaving the hull bare. I don't know what your intentions are, but let me tell you, you're lucky to have a bare hull in my opinion. Once paint is on there, there's really no turning back. You'll be at the mercy of every tree branch, boat dock, etc., and have to deal with the chips they produce...


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 17, 2010)

Jim said:


> Are you going to put a seat behind the console if your not going to put back the bench?


I plan on putting a bench for three people. And i know what your thinking "three grown people cant all fit in that small of a space" [-X . Im still a teenage and ill be mostly fishing with my two cousins who are also around the same age as me. So hopefully it will work out. Tell me what you think? Thanks :LOL2:


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 17, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> You'll want to stay away from auto paint. It dries hard and doesn't allow for much flexing, so it'll crack pretty fast considering the amount of flex in most boat hulls (even if you don't notice it).
> 
> I'd suggest using a marine topside paint like pettit easypoxy or something similar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for you're input. I think i might as well leave the hull alone. But i do need to paint the console. I dont know if you guys have it down there in the states, but would tremclad work? Its a rust paint made by rustoleum i believe. Thanks


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 17, 2010)

For the record, you can add flex to automotive paint.. Thats how they paint rubber bumpers, IMO the best thing to use is steelflex, most economical, and likely most durable, If i do buy a new boat, i am seriously considering steel flexing the bottom and vinyl wrapping the sides, Just for No2 and giggles..


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are the new pictures. I actually have the console and floor out now, I'll post those ones later. As you can see, I marked which terminal went where by putting corresponding letters on the tape. Im not the best electrician :mrgreen:


----------



## jdrautoworks (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a good project!

I just picked the same (identical) boat yesterday and am going to be starting the decking today.

Just out of curiosity how did you figure out the model number. Looks like I have the same merc 40 as you but the 402 model doesn't match my S/N of 5661770?

Good luck and maybe I'll post a build thread for this one and swap ideas.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Nussy (Mar 28, 2010)

My 1980 Sea Nymph was bare aluminum but it had some kind of coating over it. I sanded the whole thing with a grinder and wire wheel. I actually thought about leaving it with the brushed look but decided to paint it. The paint definitely looks nice, and you can make an older boat look new again. Just take to your time in your prep and it will look great.


----------



## SnowmanJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow I can't wait....you got what I wish for....I was looking the other day and I found the brand WISE on EBAY they sell the bench of seats for the bass tracker...cant remember how much but wise is a pretty cheap dependable brand.


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

jdrautoworks said:


> Looks like a good project!
> 
> I just picked the same (identical) boat yesterday and am going to be starting the decking today.
> 
> ...



I couldnt find 402 either and it wasnt on the plate, but i was going by what i found on the internet and what seems to be an identical match. 
I would also love to see what you do to your boat too!


----------



## CanadianAngler (Mar 31, 2010)

I have stripped the boat hull now and its ready for a bleach wash. I used LePage Poly Super Stripper on the inside where bits of old rug and glue were. I also took out all the foam (it will all be replaced)
Now on the console there are holes from graphs people mounted over the years. I talked to a mechanic and he said the best thing to use is JB Weld. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## jdrautoworks (Mar 31, 2010)

CanadianAngler said:


> jdrautoworks said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a good project!
> ...



Here is what a boat tech buddy of mine said about my engine "Your Merc 40 serial number 5661770 is a model 1040520. Mercury did some screwy things with serial numbers".

Hopefully that will help you, I have found that the model 402 is pretty close but there are some differences. Check out www.mercrusierparts.com for OEM part numbers you can look these up by S/N.

For the holes on the operators console I would either weld/braze them up and if that is not a option the get some aluminum machine screws (Home Depot Carries them with the bathroom hardware) and thread them into the holes and cut or brake them off and grind smooth. A little spotting putty and primer over the top and good to go. Problem with the JB Weld is the expansion and contraction could cause the "plug" to fall out over time.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

CanadianAngler said:


> Now on the console there are holes from graphs people mounted over the years. I talked to a mechanic and he said the best thing to use is JB Weld. What do you guys think?]




I've just used bondo in the past and it has worked great, and is easy to work with/sand.


----------



## jdrautoworks (Mar 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> CanadianAngler said:
> 
> 
> > Now on the console there are holes from graphs people mounted over the years. I talked to a mechanic and he said the best thing to use is JB Weld. What do you guys think?]
> ...



That would work also. You would need to dish out just a bit (maybe about 20-30% larger than the hole) around the holes with a grinder and clean the area with with any non-oil based solvent to it will adhere. Also I would not use Bondo Brand body filler as it is junk, instead use something like Evercoat Rage Urathane body filler. You will find that it is cheaper than Bondo anyway.

Also I am going to be dropping the steering wheel down from it's current position to the panel that runs at about a 45* angle just below it. I don't know about you but that position is like driving a bus and is a PITA. I should be getting around to it here in the next and I'll post pics on how it comes out.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 31, 2010)

jdrautoworks said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > CanadianAngler said:
> ...



I was hoping someone would say that. I didn't want to come right out and say it looks stupid... but I think it looks stupid :lol: Not to mention, uncomfortable.


----------



## ober51 (Mar 31, 2010)

Use that top hole as a cup holder - drop in a plastic holder and fill the holes, and youre all set.


----------



## CanadianAngler (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advise on the JB, ill go out on saturday and get some Body filler for the holes. I also sort of want to paint the upper half of the boat (above the water line) just to make it look nice because the rail is all scratched and the old bass tracker decals are pail. I guess i would just need some etching primer and duplicolor. Let me know what you think.

So far right now ive cleaned the boat with a 4:1 bleach wash. Now im just waiting for my 3M 5200 to come in (had to order it from you guys in the States, nowhere near me sells the caulking tubes). Im gunna use the 3M to patch up all the rivets on the inside of the hull before putting the new foam on, just to be sure no water gets in. Pics will come soon :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2010)

If you're going to paint it, I'd do it the "right" way with a topside paint like interlux or pettit easypoxy


----------



## ober51 (Apr 2, 2010)

CanadianAngler said:


> Thanks for the advise on the JB, ill go out on saturday and get some Body filler for the holes. I also sort of want to paint the upper half of the boat (above the water line) just to make it look nice because the rail is all scratched and the old bass tracker decals are pail. I guess i would just need some etching primer and duplicolor. Let me know what you think.
> 
> So far right now ive cleaned the boat with a 4:1 bleach wash. Now im just waiting for my 3M 5200 to come in (had to order it from you guys in the States, nowhere near me sells the caulking tubes). Im gunna use the 3M to patch up all the rivets on the inside of the hull before putting the new foam on, just to be sure no water gets in. Pics will come soon :LOL2:



Gluvit might be a worth a looksee as well.


----------



## jdrautoworks (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't know if you decided on painting yet but try some TSP (tri-sodium-phosphate(spelling??) it is sold as a cleaner and any hardware store. I've been seeing what it would do on a few spare trim parts and it works great! Get a bucket and a soft bristle brush and work a 2ft sq section at a time and rinse the piss out of it. It has clean my aluminum to the point I don't know if I am going to do a little polish as it's that good.


----------

